# BitterCreek



## Basia (May 24, 2013)

Has anybody tried FO's or other items from BitterCreek website?

thanks, Basia


----------



## Marilyna (May 25, 2013)

I've used lots of their FOs and love them.  Also love their lotion base & lip balm base.  Oh, and their lip balm flavor oils.


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2013)

I've only purchased from the Bittercreek North site (http://candlesupply.com/) so I can't give an opinion about Bittercreek South (http://www.bittercreeksouth.com/). I have used some items from them. The only thing I wasn't happy with is the Rainbow Red mica because it faded in CP. However, I don't think they carry it anymore. BTW, I live in Ohio and was pleased with how quickly they shipped purchases to me.


----------



## Basia (May 25, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the response.


----------



## VanessaP (May 25, 2013)

I'm a big BCN fan. All my leather lovers are obsessed over their Leather FO (NOT the Aged Leather). I love their Oakmoss - it is QUITE strong. Their Autumn Warmth is a personal favorite of mine. Their Drakkar is very strong OOB, but I haven't soaped it yet.


----------



## misskat22 (May 25, 2013)

I ordered from them once (I'm in Canada and the customs is killer on it!) but I was VERY happy with them!


----------



## hlee (May 25, 2013)

Clean Cotton is great and I am loving Lime leaf and Lily.


----------



## Barbara AL (Jun 5, 2013)

I use their Cool Water type, Juicy Couture type, Ed Hardy type in CP Soaps.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2013)

I get a few from them too, I've liked them all exept the fresh peach...it faded to nothing by the end of the cure. But I love their hot maple toddy and spiced chai...which I use in tarts, and lemon pound cake smells devine, but it will discolor. I hate that they stopped selling the rainbow micas. First it was the "pop" mica's...now them! ARGH!!:evil: I haven't mixed a good purple in months!!!


----------



## kikajess (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently had my first order from BitterCreek Candle Supply delivered today! So today I used their Lime in some CP. I paired it with patchouli, but all I smelled is the Lime, and it smells like a cleaning solution of some kind.  I'm hoping the Lime will tame down as I have heard citrus scents tend to do. My favorite scent OOB of the ones I ordered is Christmas Tree. Wow. A little bit of pine with maybe some cranberry or something. I could sniff that bottle all DAY!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 18, 2013)

dcornett said:


> I hate that they stopped selling the rainbow micas. First it was the "pop" mica's...now them! ARGH!!:evil: I haven't mixed a good purple in months!!!



Try the replacement pop micas from nurturesoapsupplies


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 18, 2013)

BC has great Vanilla Stabilizer- I have been using it for years.


----------

